# The Slogan Thread



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What happened to it? Did we already choose a new slogan? It's the same one from last season...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here are the suggestions 

-04/05 NBA Champions
-The Smoothest Offense in the NBA
-"Risk is Necessary..."
-"Peja's Playhouse"
-"Maybe next year..."
-"Ascending to The Throne"
-"Rulers of the NBA"
-"The Beginning Of A Dynasty"
-NBA's Royalty
-Kings of the Court
-Kings of the Royal Court
-Kings of the Court will be Crowned, 2004-2005, it's only a matter of time
-"About 4 more white people than anyone else in the NBA; Larry Bird would be happy!!!"
-The Only California Powerhouse
-The Capitol Ballers
-As always, the second best team in the state.
-"Shooting the lights out"
-The NBA's largest ?
-Hunger for More (because they're hungry for a championships)
-Purple Haze Ballers......
-Crowning the Kings:A legacy has begun
-"Taking A New Tone"
-large century purple 
-"Creme da la Kings"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So are we changing it or not?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> -"Creme da la Kings"



My personal favorite. This stands out from the others.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> -NBA's Royalty
> -Kings of the Court
> -Kings of the Royal Court
> -The Capitol Ballers
> -"Creme da la Kings"


My favs...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

-NBA's Royalty
-Kings of the Court
-Kings of the Royal Court
-"Ascending to The Throne"
-The Only California Powerhouse


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*...*

Poll Added

First one to 20 votes is the winner :whoknows:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*All Or Nothing: Kings For A Season...*

This slogan is symbolic for me, because this IMO, will be the season the Kings win the title or wholesale changes will happen with the franchise. Thus all or nothing. Even if they were to win the title, I still don't expect them to repeat, thus "KIngs for a Season."

I think it's apropo.

*added to the poll * - Peja Vu


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Poll Added
> 
> First one to 20 votes is the winner :whoknows:


The chances of getting 20 votes TOTAL are very slim, yet alone for one slogan


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> The chances of getting 20 votes TOTAL are very slim, yet alone for one slogan


Yeah, I guess so...I'll just have this thread open for a week then.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess so...I'll just have this thread open for a week then.


Thanks dude. I honestly feel you guys will take it, but this will be the only ship. So enjoy it. That's why I thought of that slogan.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks dude. *I honestly feel you guys will take it,* but this will be the only ship. So enjoy it. That's why I thought of that slogan.


:greatjob:  

Thank you. 

I hope so too... :gopray:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Kings of the Pacific division
Bow down and post in the royal forum
Webber you like it or not, the Kings are better than your team


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bizzump


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol... The Capitol Ballers is the worst one ever...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

:worship: NBA's Royality is the best!!!:king: I hope this is gonna be the new slogan.... :usa:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

We NEED MORE VOTES!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> We NEED MORE VOTES!!!


:yes: 

It has been a week since the poll started and there is no clear cut winner...I think we should keep this open until there is one.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hopefully my signature will draw the people to this thread to vote


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Hopefully my signature will draw the people to this thread to vote



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets keep it up for another week and hopefully your great idea :greatjob: works and we get enough votes.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Hopefully my signature will draw the people to this thread to vote


Go to where you put it in your sig... command copy it and post it, so I can put it in my sig as well...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Go to where you put it in your sig... command copy it and post it, so I can put it in my sig as well...


:wave: :wave:*Click here to vote for the new Kings forum slogan!!! Please!!!(click here)*:wave: :wave:

So far, 1 more person has voted since I put it in my sig:sigh: 

This is exactly what happened last year (no clear cut winner)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> So far, 1 more person has voted since I put it in my sig:sigh:
> 
> This is exactly what happened last year (no clear cut winner)


If there is no clear cut winner we'll decide ourselves (kings fans) and hopefully change it before season starts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pick mine. It's the best one.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

You have a clear winner now - with 6 votes: <b>All Or Nothing: Kings For A Season...</b>


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I think it should be

Rochester :no: Cincinnati :no: Kansas City :no: At last Royality has a place


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> You have a clear winner now - with 6 votes: <b>All Or Nothing: Kings For A Season...</b>


12 Votes now. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The signatures seemed to help...I think around 20 people have voted since they were put in...


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

New slogan should be Lakers *****, j/k, i think do or die is the best, they have a lot of talent and should win soon before it is too late


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> 12 Votes now. :yes:


13 now...we may have a winner


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Im all for NBA's Royalty, makes a lot of sense, short and sweet.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

All Or Nothin has 18 votes... I think we have a clear winner


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> All Or Nothin has 18 votes... I think we have a clear winner


YES. I'm a Slogan Maker. Go Me. The Kings better win. I got money on them this year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Then I will pm TheRifleman and have him change it


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> YES. I'm a Slogan Maker. Go Me. The Kings better win. I got money on them this year.


yes, good to hear that hkf this maybe there last year as a very talented team, i know they can do it


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Then I will pm TheRifleman and have him change it


....and now it is changed :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> ....and now it is changed :clap:


:gbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :twave: :jump: :mob: :djparty:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

The Only California Powerhouse....?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bruindre said:


> The Only California Powerhouse....?


Doesn't work that well since we have 4 teams. :laugh:

Warriors are going to be a powerhouse pretty soon. And also don't write Lakers and Clippers off.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Doesn't work that well since we have 4 teams. :laugh:
> 
> Warriors are going to be a powerhouse pretty soon. And also don't write Lakers and Clippers off.


Are you kidding me? I am SO writing off the Fakers...and gleefully so! Golden State only 3 behind them...and I think the W's will pass them. Next year? The L.A. Kobes will be looking up at the Kings and Warriors all season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Are you kidding me? I am SO writing off the Fakers...and gleefully so! Golden State only 3 behind them...and I think the W's will pass them. Next year? The L.A. Kobes will be looking up at the Kings and Warriors all season.


Yeah, that might be true. 

They might be looking up to the Clippers too. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I like The Only California Powerhouse and NBA's Royalty


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How about

In Petrie We Trust

???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> How about
> 
> In Petrie We Trust
> 
> ???


IMO that would be the best. Since the team could always change but as long as we got Petrie we just trust in him that we'll be in the playoffs and contend for the championship year in and year out. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thats my favorite so far "In Petrie We Trust" ill vote for that one for sure.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

"In Petrie We Trust" is brilliant. Gets my vote for sure.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> "In Petrie We Trust" is brilliant. Gets my vote for sure.


Yeah, that's a nice one! I like it. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So should we go ahead and change it then?

Since it would fit really nice because this upcoming season we'll trust Petrie on whatever he does, whether he extends Pejas contract, or trades him, or does other trades. Anything he does, he has our trust.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm cool with that name (I even have an avatar that says that, I might have to put it up )

Is that what we are going with? If so, I'll tell one of the admins to change it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> I'm cool with that name (I even have an avatar that says that, I might have to put it up )
> 
> Is that what we are going with? If so, I'll tell one of the admins to change it.


Yep, go ahead and change it. :yes:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> I'm cool with that name (I even have an avatar that says that, I might have to put it up )


Good avatar!!! :banana:

PS: Where did you get that Petrie pic and Kings logo from?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Twix said:


> Good avatar!!! :banana:
> 
> PS: Where did you get that Petrie pic and Kings logo from?


I don't remember where I got the picture, but MJG made the avatar for me:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1240552#post1240552


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> MJG made the avatar for me:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1240552#post1240552



So are we changing it or what?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So are we changing it or what?


 I sent a PM to DaBullz, when he gets a minute, I'm sure he will fix it


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> I sent a PM to DaBullz, when he gets a minute, I'm sure he will fix it


Cool. :greatjob:

:biggrin: :banana: :clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, MJG's very good at avatar!! :yes:



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So are we changing it or what?


Is that all you worry about, DaUnbreakableKinG?? :laugh: JK!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Wow, MJG's very good at avatar!! :yes:
> 
> 
> Is that all you worry about, DaUnbreakableKinG?? :laugh: JK!


I can't wait. :laugh:

I think it will bring luck to us. :banana:


----------

